# potty training for 2



## cruzr (Dec 5, 2013)

We are planning to train two female puppies, at the same time. Any input, tips, or maybe someone else's experience with this would be grately appreciated.


----------



## cruzr (Dec 5, 2013)

After reading all the problems about potty training Havanese.I'm beginning to wonder. Our Pomeranians caught on in no time.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Do you have time to be vigilant? I think that's really the key. If you keep them on a schedule - the same schedule - of eating and drinking then you can pretty much set your watch to their potty schedule, too. I even took up water and didn't leave it down all the time (sorry I know that's not popular) in the beginning so I knew when Ludo would need to potty. Anyway, my point being is if you do something that would be successful for one then it would likely be as successful for two at the same time and even possibly easier since they learn from one another and watch each other. So - not a lot of free roaming, scheduled eating, and lots of positive reinforcement. And literally in the beginning being outside 15 times or more a day.  

Don't be discouraged. I didn't feel my Havanese was difficult to train at all. I feel like they're so crazy about praise and about their owners they really do try very hard to please. And like most potty training with dogs, accidents aren't usually their fault...


----------



## cruzr (Dec 5, 2013)

That is exactly how we have successfully trained all of our dogs, over the years. My wife found that taking up water after they have had their fill, helped to create a schedule much sooner. She worked at home, and could stick with a routine for our dogs. In our 43 years of marriage, we only had 1 dog that we could not train.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

You are brave. I would never take on 2 at once. I always waited until the first was FULLY housebroken to get another. So my guys are 9,8 and 7 

Bella is 9. I got her at 7 months old. Fred is 8 and was the hardest to housebreak. Scudder is my baby and housebroke very quickly. The breeder worked with Scudder in that dept…!


----------



## cruzr (Dec 5, 2013)

Wow! I have to say your the brave one. That would be like having 3 kids back to back. We would rather go through the training period just once. haha. Thanks for sharing and best of luck to you and your babies.Your avatar is too cute, is that their official couch?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

cruzr said:


> That is exactly how we have successfully trained all of our dogs, over the years. My wife found that taking up water after they have had their fill, helped to create a schedule much sooner. She worked at home, and could stick with a routine for our dogs. In our 43 years of marriage, we only had 1 dog that we could not train.


Then you CERTAINLY won't have much trouble training a Havanese, as long as it is well bred, and has been raised in clean surroundings. They're really not that hard.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> You are brave. I would never take on 2 at once. I always waited until the first was FULLY housebroken to get another. So my guys are 9,8 and 7
> 
> Bella is 9. I got her at 7 months old. Fred is 8 and was the hardest to housebreak. Scudder is my baby and housebroke very quickly. The breeder worked with Scudder in that dept&#8230;!


Haha! That's their favorite couch because they can see when I leave and come home. They like all the couches and go on all of them. If they leave any room for me then I will sit on their couch lol!

I think you guys will be fine housebreaking 2. Treat it as you would one with limited space etc. Breeders do it with more than two so it should be a breeze!


----------

